# Interesting Sites (at least to me)



## Windparadox (Jan 18, 2018)

`
In no particular order;

*#1. Global Wind Patterns* - *earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions* - Real time. I'm into weather.

*#2. Global Lightning Map* -* https://www.lightningmaps.org/?lang=en#m=sat;r=0;t=3;s=0;o=0;b=;n=0;y=43.0776;x=-88.3039;z=4;d=2;dl=2;dc=0;* - Real Time. Where lighting is happening.

*#3. ROT 14 Cipher* - *ROT13* - This is an easy to use cipher. I use it onlne, especially to disguise the punch line of a joke. Cut' n' paste. Guvf vf na rnfl gb hfr pvcure. V hfr vg bayar, rfcrpvnyyl gb qvfthvfr gur chapu yvar bs n wbxr.

*#4. Flame Warriors* - *http://www.flamewarriorsguide.com/ *- This might be of some interest to forum posters.

*#5. Faith Leaks* - *https://faithleaks.org/ *- A Wiki site for people blowing the lid off of the shit organized religion does. It's not just Catholics. does. It's not just the Catholics.
`


----------



## Pogo (Jan 18, 2018)

Gur jvaq znc vf _ernyyl _pbby. Lbh xvaqn unir gb xabj lbhe yng/ybat pbbeqvangrf gb frr n fcrpvsvp cbvag ohg V xabj zvar.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 18, 2018)

Here's one of mine: 

News, Sports, Weather, Entertainment, Local & Lifestyle - AOL


----------



## Pogo (Jan 18, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Here's one of mine:
> 
> News, Sports, Weather, Entertainment, Local & Lifestyle - AOL



^^ Snttbgel.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jan 18, 2018)

Zombie outbreak map. 
Zombie-town USA


----------



## waltky (Aug 3, 2018)

Ah, Miss Windparadox...

... loverly as ever.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 3, 2018)

And Pogo, as derp as ever.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 3, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> And Pogo, as derp as ever.



Nice.  Only took you seven months to figure out what Snttbgel meant.  Took me seven seconds to write it.

Snttbg.


----------



## Tinhatter (Jul 9, 2019)

Faithleaks and its new one truthandtransparency.org is funny. Here's some from me:

My Search for Alternative Social Networks
Every Noise at Once
Repair Manuals for Every Thing - iFixit
https://www.accountkiller.com/en
Just Delete Me | A directory of direct links to delete your account from web services.
Real Estate Database of Stigmatized Properties, Reportedly Haunted Houses, and Apartment Reviews
DiedinHouse.com™ answers 'Has Someone Died in Your House?'
Symbols & Fancy Text - Cool Symbols, Characters & Emoji
Live Earthquake Mashup
Is it down? Check at Down For Everyone Or Just Me


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jul 10, 2019)

Manhattan Contrarian

Good stuff ...not for lefttards or sheltered suburban left wing progressive nazi crakas 


off the web from today


----------



## Chuz Life (Jul 10, 2019)

Wikiloops.com


----------



## Pogo (Jul 10, 2019)

Alternative Facts

Instructor:  Kellyanne Conway (Bowling Green University)


----------

